# cactus pads



## Debi1* (Feb 4, 2012)

Do you need to remove the thorns off the cactus pads before you feed them?


----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2012)

I have read that yes you should and no you don't have to. Of course there is no one taking them off out in the wild. I would take them off if it were me. Just a safety precaution. There are also some available that are spineless. You can find them from diff. Places, just search the net. Caroline pet supply might even have them


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 4, 2012)

You don't have to remove them, but I do it to avoid getting stuck myself..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 4, 2012)

We do. Just to be safe, however the new young ones usually do not have any yet.


----------



## DriveWRX (Feb 4, 2012)

I do. 
It doesn't feel good in a finger, imagine what it feels like in the mouth...

You can carefully take them of by hand. I do it under running water. I've heard (but haven't tried) that you can burn the spines off with an open flame.


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 4, 2012)

i agree with aldabraman, when i pick cactus, i go for the light green ones that are pretty young. At that stage they don't have hairs/thorns yet


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 4, 2012)

I clip off the big ones and call it good. They seem to handle it quite well. Also like what was stated before, no ones there to do it for them in the wild. I just worry about it poking their eyes that's why I just get the big ones.


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2012)

I've got to buy the cactus pads I feed my little sulcata from a store. I go to an organic only grocery/specialty shop to get them, so I don't have to worry about sprays or chemicals - but the ones that I buy come with the thorns already removed. Sheldon just can't get enough of them, too! Next to his mixture of weeds, I think the cactus pads are his favorite food.


----------



## iluvtorts (Feb 4, 2012)

Debi1* said:


> Do you need to remove the thorns off the cactus pads before you feed them?



I ONLY TAKE THE BIG THORNS OFF. IF YOU HAVE A MARKET WITH HISPANIC FOODS YOU CAN USUALLY FIND THEM IN THE PRODUCE SECTION. I EVEN GET THEM FROM A RESTAURANT SUPPLY IN A 10 POUND BOX FOR A L.ITTLE OVER $10.00.


----------



## Tom (Feb 4, 2012)

Most of us feed the "spineless" variety of opuntia cactus pads. They have little to no spines already, but they do have those irritating little glocchids. I either singe them off with an open flame or rub them off under running water with heavy rubber gloves.

What species and size tortoise do you have? There is no naturally occurring cactus in Africa, so in theory, they are NOT adapted to handle it. Cactus is a new world plant, naturally occurring in the Americas. New world species like Redfoots and Gopherus species are the only ones who would have evolved the means to deal with those spines. I know lots of people who feed it to African tortoises and it does not seem to bother them. The wild radiateds in Madagascar also eat the fully spined opunita that has been introduced there.


----------



## DeanS (Feb 5, 2012)

Try to stay away from the Latin Markets...Jax and Vallarta in CA...I don't know what you guys have in the rest of the country...but the Latin markets here preserve them here...I'm guessing in lemon juice or something...anyway...the two best sources I've found are www.tortoisesupply.com and www.rivenrock.com


----------



## Debi1* (Feb 5, 2012)

Tom said:


> Most of us feed the "spineless" variety of opuntia cactus pads. They have little to no spines already, but they do have those irritating little glocchids. I either singe them off with an open flame or rub them off under running water with heavy rubber gloves.
> 
> What species and size tortoise do you have? There is no naturally occurring cactus in Africa, so in theory, they are NOT adapted to handle it. Cactus is a new world plant, naturally occurring in the Americas. New world species like Redfoots and Gopherus species are the only ones who would have evolved the means to deal with those spines. I know lots of people who feed it to African tortoises and it does not seem to bother them. The wild radiateds in Madagascar also eat the fully spined opunita that has been introduced there.



I have a red foot and a Russian.


----------



## zesty_17 (Feb 5, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Try to stay away from the Latin Markets...Jax and Vallarta in CA...I don't know what you guys have in the rest of the country...but the Latin markets here preserve them here...I'm guessing in lemon juice or something...anyway...the two best sources I've found are www.tortoisesupply.com and www.rivenrock.com



thanks for these sources, i have been looking for one to use at our nutrition center.


----------



## Tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't get any cacti here all Winter so I got extra last Summer and planted the pads in sandy soil in pots and brought them in for Winter and they now have multiple shoots and I use a potato peeler to pull off fresh slivers.I know you would need lots more for bigger species but I would think a lot of Tortoise Forum members could have these growing out all year round presumably?

Seems they are quite tasty for us too in salad- but I have to preserve mine for tortoises-they get treated better than humans in this house LOL


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 7, 2012)

When I prepare my prickly pear cactus I cut off the large spines with scissors and scrape the blade accross the leaf to get off some of the small spines. I've never had it bother any of my sulcatas big or small. They LOVE my cactus, its their favorite treat! And a great item to coat in calcium powder for the going ones.


----------



## pam (May 6, 2012)

Can you freeze the cactus pads


----------

